# urology supplies



## cynthiaj54 (Sep 24, 2008)

Does anyone have a hcpcs code for a nun's cap? 
Also what supplies are billable to a patient, eg. catheters, ostomy supplies, urinals?  I'm thinking only supplies sent home with a patient could be billed separately.  We're new to this.
Thanks


----------

